# Reality Show Seeking Loggers to Log Siberia for Reality TV



## rtrsam (Nov 27, 2013)

I saw this message on a local news thing in Humboldt County where I used to live (still follow the local new occasionally):
http://lostcoastoutpost.com/2013/nov/27/reality-show-seeking-loggers-log-siberia-reality-t/

I'm just going to paste in the text from the story so you don't have to follow the link. I'd personally rather stick needles in my eyes than get wrapped up in any of this sort of drama, but maybe someone here would be interested.



People from Raw TV Ltd., a British television production studio, recently contacted our colleagues at KWPT-FM (“The Point”) with a request for help. They’re putting together a new reality show, and they believe that there might be a Humboldt County resident or two who has what it takes.

This studio is the real deal. They make a whole host of popular reality TV shows, including “Gold Rush” and “Locked Up Abroad.”

Briefly: They’re looking for some badass (and TV-colorful) backwoods professionals to sign on to a three-month job in Siberia. And they’re looking soon. Shooting starts in January. Interested? Listen to the interview that DJ Janet did with the producers a little bit ago, then check down below for contact information.

(Right-click here to download)

Good luck, Humboldt County woodsman!

From a message send to The Point by a Raw TV producer:

We are making a new TV series for the Discovery Channel about Sean Van an American logger who has been working in the logging industry for the past 15 years in Siberia. Sean is looking for a highly skilled crew of American loggers to take over to Siberia with him this coming January-April 2014. Sean has managed to secure a contract to harvest and supply trees to a large mill just north of the city of Krasnoyarsk in Siberia. This is a documentary series following both the Logging work and all the associated challenges as well as the experience of Americans living out in Siberia. Sean will remunerate the Loggers with a highly competitive wage, along with expenses and lodgings and they will be filmed taking part in a logging adventure of a lifetime. We are making initial contact with American loggers on behalf of Sean to help him get the best crew together.

I’m reaching out from our New York office but our company is based in London. I was hoping to arrange an interview with someone from your station and our casting producer Gemma Gibbs (currently based in London) to share with the Humboldt County logging community what we are doing. If it is also possible could we also submit this blurb to be read on the air:

A new logging venture is looking for American logging crew members prepared to set out on the adventure of a life time and be filmed doing it for Discovery Channel, shooting from January to April 2014. This will be a paid engagement. If you think you have the necessary experience and what it takes to operate logging equipment, fix mechanical breakdowns or drive trucks in extreme conditions and weather then please send an email with your name and telephone number to: [email protected]


----------



## srb08 (Nov 27, 2013)

The American public doesn't want to see competent professionals, competently and professionally doing a job.
They want ass clowns screaming, yelling, fighting and damn near killing themselves through awesome displays of incompetence and stupidity.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 27, 2013)

You damn skippy.


----------



## zogger (Nov 28, 2013)

Siberia in the winter sounds rather...interesting. 

I hope they have a heated garage to do repairs in.


----------



## twochains (Nov 30, 2013)

Check the comments out below the linked article! WOWZERS!


----------



## redprospector (Dec 1, 2013)

twochains said:


> Check the comments out below the linked article! WOWZERS!
> 
> If the money was good enough...I'd fricken go! Can you imagine what they might be paying...but it doesn't look like they are asking for fallers...is it all mech work over there? I'd give 'em some drama for a big payday...ya damn right! Wonder why they didn't seek out any Alaskan fallers? Conditions are probably pretty close to one another. I wonder if they have a contact #?
> 
> People may laugh but money is money and times are tough. If I could make a wad of money doing what I already do 7 days a week...I would definitely do it..then come home and go back into hiding! LOL!


 
twochains,
You could never go back into hiding. Once you've prostituted yourself the scum just keeps seeking you out.
Times are tough, but there are some things I personally wont do for money. Making my profession and the life I've chosen look like it's only occupied by idiot's is one of them. Especially when the environmentalist are just looking for something to stuff up our.....er, down our throats.

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Dec 2, 2013)

redprospector said:


> twochains,
> You could never go back into hiding. Once you've prostituted yourself the scum just keeps seeking you out.
> Times are tough, but there are some things I personally wont do for money. Making my profession and the life I've chosen look like it's only occupied by idiot's is one of them. Especially when the environmentalist are just looking for something to stuff up our.....er, down our throats.
> 
> Andy




Well said.


----------



## Island Faller (Dec 5, 2013)

****, I've seen the bad episodes they have done, even with my heated grips, I would never make a joke of my
Profession. 
They do not want skilled big timber fallers, they want fools who will act acordingly.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 24, 2014)

These people posted on this board somewhere looking for help not too long ago.


----------



## chucker (Mar 3, 2014)

anyone lowering them selves for an extra buck is just plain azz dumb! making a mistake and able to laugh about it is one thing ! laughter for money in the way these reality shows are just down right insane! going to another country like Russia and portraying a dumb azz, screwed up ,don't know how to do your job is the lowest thing a person could do to lower their self esteem as well as the integrity of their home land!


----------



## Saddle Mander (Jun 4, 2014)

*I just posted this on another thread in this forum:*

I saw it last night. It was the first episode, but I don't know if it was a rerun or not.

I will watch it just because of the location and gear. However, it seemed VERY scripted to me. Right off the bat, am I supposed to believe that those 2 guys (and the camera crew) out-ran a pack of wolves for a mile to arrive at an abandoned truck that was easy to hot wire?

And did the production crew REALLY have no idea where they were spending their first night? C'mon.

But it's still winter and woods and trees and saws and trucks, so I will watch, just maybe with the sound off.


----------



## farmrboy (Jun 8, 2014)

People want soap operas, not reality. Calling it reality tv is hypocritical, not anywhere close to reality. It's entertainment, nothing more. I'll probably try to catch an episode or two for the fun of it.


----------

